# C-drive has mysteriously filled up completely...



## Sindydoll (Feb 5, 2011)

Dear tech people. My laptop is am Acer, nothing fancy. Have been getting low disk space warning for a while - 2gb available - until this evening - its totally full and I don't know why. 
I save downloads, music, pics etc to D-drive. I do disk clean up and defrag. I watch a bit of online replay tv, I browse, email, twitt, facebook, and occasionally record and edit sound files. 
What could be filling up the c-drive? 
More info, the thing seems to have a mind of its own also - I'm not 'allowed' to access or delete some folders even if i created them. And who is this 'administrator' the machine keeps referring to. Had Kaspersky running as protection, which was more hindrance than help - talk about slowing my machine down. Yes, windows related protection was off so no conflict. Have disabled Kasp and returned to windows, running much smoother.
Really want to solve the greedy c-drive prob. I haven't installed anything for an eternity. I did delete a bunch of folders from program files that looked like rubbish...oops - they seemed to be related to applications i never used. 
Please helllllp. :-/
Oh, its Vista op system.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

whatever the size of the hard drive you need a min of 15% free space


----------



## Sindydoll (Feb 5, 2011)

Ok great. I have posted quite a specific query to which I seek a solution. Thanks.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

You could try running WinDirStat which can give you an idea where the space is going on what's consuming the files.
WinDirStat - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com

It's possible that system restore points are filling the system.

If you are using Windows Disk clean up there may still be a lot of files left behind. CCleaner does a more complete job. 

CCleaner - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com

You can run just the analyze feature to see what shows up before deleting anything. If you're unsure about deleting any files, don't.

Always make sure you have a complete backup of your important files before removing anything.


----------



## Sindydoll (Feb 5, 2011)

Brilliant, now we;re talking.

Please tell me - what exactly is system restore?
There is something wrong with my laptop battery & the power plug actually keeps slipping out, so the machine crash shuts down (does that make sense?) ie, the power goes out immediately & the machine dies.
Obviously I hae to get that looked at.
But when I start it up again, it gives me the black screen with start up options.
Is this what 'system restore' is about??

I'm going to give your options a try later - thanks so much. ray:


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

System Restore is normally the process of restoring the operating system to the original factory install. This would delete all of the data on the hard drive so you would need to back up all important documents/data before doing this.


----------



## Sindydoll (Feb 5, 2011)

Sorry, I meant to ask what are 'system restore points' - you mentioned my hard drive could be filling up with them? Cheers.

Hello
Laptop D-drive keeps filling up with multiple folders. I delete them, & then they reappear. 
There's a stack of them, probably about 30 or 40. They name themselves 'lower case letter, followed by digit' - there doesn't seem to be any particular pattern or chronology to the naming either. 
This has been occuring for a couple of months or so. 
The folders all date & time the same, and when I delete the batch there will often be five that won't delete, saying 'file in use' or somesuch. I do not know where these are coming from - annoying.
My laptop is an Acer, with Vista OS. 
Any clues?

Hello
Laptop D-drive keeps filling up with multiple folders. I delete them, & then they reappear. 
There's a stack of them, probably about 30 or 40. They name themselves 'lower case letter, digit' - there doesn't seem to be any particular pattern or chronology to the naming either. They always appear in the main D:\ location. 
This has been occuring for a couple of months or so. 
The folders all date & time the same, and when I delete the batch there will often be five that won't delete, saying 'file in use' or somesuch. I do not know where these are coming from - annoying.
My laptop is an Acer, could this be a Vista OS problem. 

Also, are there any tips to stop the file explorer thing (windows button +E) from sliding about and opening folders automatically. I've found Vista tries to be 'helpful' or overintuitive - gets on my nerves, and also it often doesn't let me delete files i've created, telling me I need to be an 'administrator' to perform the function. It's my laptop and I'm the only user...?! 

Any clues? 
Cheers.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

This Windows Vista System Restore Guide will explain system restore. If you only have 2 gigs of free space then your Windows will run improperly. You need a minimum of 15% free space for windows to operate correctly.

EDIT: Your power cord coming out while it's running causing it to power off can cause hard drive sector errors and system file errors. I would get that fixed ASAP before it causes damage!


----------



## Sindydoll (Feb 5, 2011)

*Problems with Kaspersky*

Hi there people.
I've had this protection on my laptop for the past year, and to be honest I feel it has been dragging the performance of my computer down. So very slow. 
Unless there's something I've been doing wrong...? I had all of the scans and updates scheduled for a specific time. Yet more often than not something would fire up in the background and frankly it was worse than waiting for paint to dry. Just can't figure...?? I have the option of using it for another year, but I've just uninstalled it and gone back to Window s default protection. 

I'd be grateful for your thoughts. Cheers


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Problems with Kaspersky*

Windows does not have Antivirus as part of the OS! You are running unprotected as a result of uninstalling Kaspersky. You have another post where you state "Have been getting low disk space warning for a while - 2gb available " Windows will slow to a crawl without suffecient disk space! 15% of the total size of the drive is required!!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: My laptop D-drive keeps filling up with multiple folders that appear randomly.*

Use SysInternals Process Monitor to try and determine what app is creating the files.

From Microsoft TechNet - http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb896645

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: My Laptop D-drive keeps filling up with multiple folders.*

Hi Sindydoll,

Please continue with your other thread involving this issue:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...iple-folders-that-appear-randomly-550598.html


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Problems with Kaspersky*

Hi Sindydoll,

Is this Thread related to this one and other one here from Hardware? Seems to be Performance Issue.

You shd install MSE immediately for protection.

What is your laptop's Specs? Harddrive and Memory?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

4 threads merged here.

Be sure to use KIS Removal Tool - Uninstallers (removal tools) for common antivirus software - ESET Knowledgebase

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Sindydoll (Feb 5, 2011)

JMPC said:


> You could try running WinDirStat which can give you an idea where the space is going on what's consuming the files.
> WinDirStat - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com
> 
> It's possible that system restore points are filling the system.
> ...


Hi, hey I downloaded both of these. the WinDirstat sure looks pretty but I am a mere user & unqualified to deal with any of the information it supplies me with. likewise the ccleaner. just pressed delete for everything that came up. 
those stupid random folders are still appearing & I still do not know from where they are coming. I don't like them. I don't want them.

I have now got McAfee on the antivirus case however. thanks to whoever pointed out the importance of antivirus.



Amd_Man said:


> Windows does not have Antivirus as part of the OS! You are running unprotected as a result of uninstalling Kaspersky. You have another post where you state "Have been getting low disk space warning for a while - 2gb available " Windows will slow to a crawl without suffecient disk space! 15% of the total size of the drive is required!!


cheers for the reminder - i've got mcafee working now.
for some reason kaspersky seemed to be all over the place...??



jcgriff2 said:


> Use SysInternals Process Monitor to try and determine what app is creating the files.
> 
> From Microsoft TechNet - http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb896645
> 
> ...


Man! are you trying to hurt me??!
I downloaded this & its taken me an hour to revive my machine.
I don't know where its hidden itself either & I want to remove it. its not in with the other programs unless its disguised.
I need you guys to be aware that I am but a humble user & I seek a useable outcome/solution in laypersons terms. I am not qualified to analyse a string of (what is to me) nonsense.
The other cnet link I downloaded the other day just jammed my machine completely also & seemed to let in a nastie that took over my desktop screen. i managed to quickly deploy mcafee.

needing useable help here pleeeease.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

What are in those folders?

I noticed it is drive d: --- is your OS on drive c:?

Take screenshot of Disk Management - be sure to maximize the screen 1st - 
START | type *diskmgmt.msc*

Process Monitor writes every HDD I/O activity directly to the page file. Can't leave ProcMon running for more than a few hours as increasing virtual memory usage slows system down.

In ProcMon - "tools", "process summary" - it will tell you what app(s) is writing to drive d: creating those folders.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Sindydoll (Feb 5, 2011)

*Hi @jcgriff2

ok so here is screen grab of the disk management thing - again, this tells me nothing. you??

Again, I do not know what is in these many random files that appear on d:drive. (Random screen shots of a few random folders.)
No my OS is not on D, its on c:/.

The ProcMon freaked me out so badly - thankfully I managed to quit it. Eventually. I had no idea it would have such a bad effect. I was actually up till half-4 am freaking out with it. Have cleared the c:drive sufficiently so is working faster. 

Remaining mystery is the crazy files (over 100 of them) that keep appearing. I am not going to use this ProcMon thing again without a full run down of exactly what it does, HOW it affects my machine fully. & WHAT I as a humble user can positively do with the information. I can't afford to have my laptop totally hijacked by an unknown programme. Also one of the other programme options offered let in something that totally took over my desktop, begging for money every time I tried to click out of it!! Bad.

Hope you can help 

cheers in advance!

*


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

The files you listed in prior post attachment are all on drive d:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=87504&d=1298603626

You screenshot of Disk Management shows a ~ *56* hard drive (probably 60 GB in specs) - 

- 7.81 GB unnamed partition - 100% free space
- 24.2 GB drive c: partition; 2.54 GB (11%) free space
- 23.9 GB drive d: partition; 1.66 GB (7%) free space

I have no idea what those files on d: are.

Run Process Monitor again for about an hour then stop it and run summary per my prior post.

ProcMon writes directly to the page file and if left to run for hours, it will consume all virtual memory bringing your system to a literal stand-still.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Sindydoll (Feb 5, 2011)

jcgriff2 said:


> The files you listed in prior post attachment are all on drive d:
> 
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=87504&d=1298603626
> 
> ...



Oh LORD - this is starting to do my head in!

thanks for all that - I'll give ProcMon another shot - hopefully I will be able to stop it this time. do I understand correctly that it is supposed to halt all activity on the laptop whilst it is running??

Yes I know the random files are on d:/ drive.
What has happened it that the 'administrator' on this forum amalgamated my 3 SEPARATE posts because he obviously DID NOT READ THE SUBJECT LINE CORRECTLY. I would assume that they would be used to succinct language. 
1-c:/drive mysteriously over capacity *suddenly* - reasons unknown. - solved. i do not need any reiterations of 15% free space yada yada
2-random multiple folders keep appearing in d:drive - unknown where these come from
**this query is still current.
3-kaspersky issue - solved.

Now I am having a ridiculous cyclic email conversation with someone called Dai who's comprehension skills are similarly minimal.

Good god techies, *ground* yourselves & read.the.screen.
So far you've convoluted a query that could have been solved. christ. (at the risk of being barred, but my goddness, how to muck something up perfectly..!!) (& that is why, in my business experience, you guys need to be managed, whew)

The above doesn't apply to you dear @jcgriff2 - perhaps we could solve this expeditiously via email for some clarity. 

big cheers


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Do you have a Blackberry and have you recently installed any software for it, updated it, or synced it on your PC? Did you recently install any other software around the time this problem started?


----------



## Sindydoll (Feb 5, 2011)

Fred Garvin said:


> Do you have a Blackberry and have you recently installed any software for it, updated it, or synced it on your PC? Did you recently install any other software around the time this problem started?



Hi Fred - yes I had a Blackberry, no longer. Got it October 2010. Don't have it anymore. Yes installed the Blackberry desktop manager, & yes synced it. Unknown specifically when these weird files started appearing so don't know if they coincide with this or not.

Incidentally, when I try to delete the multiple random folders, my machine will not 'let' me delete 4 folders. The same four each time. Saying that they are 'in use by another program' ??? & here they are once more...!

Cheers in anticipation


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Sindydoll said:


> Incidentally, when I try to delete the multiple random folders, my machine will not 'let' me delete 4 folders. The same four each time. Saying that they are 'in use by another program' ???


The million dollar question is: Which program is creating them....

Looking at the screen captures of all the folders, the files look like they could be installation files for something - maybe your Blackberry, a GPS, or whatever. That's just a guess.

-If you no longer need the Blackberry software or data on your PC, I'd uninstall the software for it in Control Panel.

-Are you able to delete any of the folders? And if you do, do they come back when you restart the PC? 

-The only thing I can think of is what JCGriff was trying to run you through - running a program like Process Explorer that will allow you to match files in use with the programs they belong to. But, it's probably more than I'd be able to walk the average user through over a message board. The fact that you get an error message when trying to delete, points to a program running on your computer that is using these files.

I don't know if it will help any, but you could try posting more detailed info on the type of files in some of those directories. Your screenshots only show part of the file name and I can't see the extension of the file (last 3 letters). On your menu in Widows Explorer (click the *ALT *key if your menu isn't visible), go to TOOLS, FOLDER OPTIONS, then VIEW. Make sure *hide extension for known file types is left blank*. Then select one of the folders and widen the File Name column in Explorer so you can see the full name of the file with the extension, like *picture.JPG*. You can either post another screenshot or just copy and paste a few file names.


----------



## Sindydoll (Feb 5, 2011)

Fred Garvin said:


> The million dollar question is: Which program is creating them....
> 
> Looking at the screen captures of all the folders, the files look like they could be installation files for something - maybe your Blackberry, a GPS, or whatever. That's just a guess.
> 
> ...



Hi again Fred.

Uninstalling the Blackberry software as we speak.
Here's another screen shot for you showing full file names
& yes, as explained previously, the folders reappear after I have deleted them, on next PC-use. Only 4 folders are undeleteable & it is these I have screengrabbed.

I will try the ProcMon again, although I don't really know as a user, what information I am to glean from this, or what productive action I am supposed to take.

Cheers. S


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Please zip a few of those folders up and attach to next post. There may be info in them to figure out what they belong to.

As for ProcMon. . .

1. RIGHT-click on procmon.exe, "Run as Administrator"
2. Click on "Filter" tab, select "filter", then set filter to include "Path is d:\" - 



- click "apply"; "ok"

3. Let Procmon run for a while, then click "Tools" tab; "cross reference.." and you should end up with a screen like this -



That screen will tell you what is reading/ writing those folders.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

